# Ufermatten richtig verlegen?



## tobecker (20. Apr. 2007)

Hallo und guten Abend,

bin mit meinen Planungen fast fertig!  Hab allerdings noch eine Frage zu den Ufermatten. Ich plane zum Schutz der Teichfolie Ufermatten einzusetzen, leider weis ich nicht, wie ich die Matten an zwei steilabfallenden Ufern verlegen soll. Läst man die Matten einfach ins Wasser hängen? Tiefe an den beiden Ufern 1,60 m ohne Terassen. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen, hat jemand eine Zeichnung oder Anleitung. Oben vor der Rasenfläche möchte ich die Matten mit Steinen befestigen (Sichern) ist das OK?

Vielen Dank für die Infos

Tschau


----------



## andreas15366 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ufermatten richtig verlegen?*

Du willst die Ufermatten zum Schutz für die Teichfolie verlegen. - Wird denn da viel gelaufen? 

Ich finde immer, dass sowas viel zu viel kostet. Schöne Steine oder an der Stelle, wenn wirklich ab und zu mal jemand läuft, einfach, zum Schutz der Folie, die Folie doppelt verlegt, dass sich keine Steine durchdrücken, sieht auch gut aus. Evtl. noch ein dickeres Schutzflies drunter packen. Allerdings, wenn Du normalen Sand unter der Folie hast, brauchts Du unter Umständen auch kein Flies, kommt auf die Folie an, die Du benutzen willst. 

Ich hab Kautschukfolie und das Laufen macht da gar nix, Kies ist allerdings auch mind. 10 cm, teilweise sogar 30 cm stark bei mir aufgefüllt.

Andreas


----------



## Annett (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ufermatten richtig verlegen?*

Hallo,

schau mal hier nach oder beim Hersteller der Matten (www.naturagart.de).
Bei meinen Skizzen gilt: Schwarz: Folie, Grün: Ufermatte/Kunstrasen, Grau: Steine, Braun: Substrat im Ufergraben.

Die Matten schwimmen ohne Beschwerung auf. Entweder wie vom Hersteller empfohlen einige gößere Kleckse Mörtel aufbringen + fest werden lassen/Substrat auf die Matten wenn es nicht zu steil ist, Taschenmatten nehmen und dort ein paar Steine einbringen oder Steine mit Edelstahldraht/Kabelbindern "festtackern". Vorsicht mit den Spitzen und der Folie!

bei Fragen einfach nochmal melden....


----------



## Silke (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ufermatten richtig verlegen?*

Hallo,
da muss ich dir widersprechen, Annett. Nach einer gewissen Zeit schwimmen die Matten nicht mehr auf. Auch ohne Beschwerung.


----------



## Annett (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ufermatten richtig verlegen?*

Hi Silke,

echt? Das wußte ich nicht... wollte es aber auch nicht austesten, weil es irgendwie blöde ausschaut mit so aufgeschwommenen Matten. 

Danke für die Info!


----------



## tobecker (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ufermatten richtig verlegen?*

Hallo Annett,

vielen Dank für die Anleitung hilft mir bestimmt sehr! Einige Frage hätte ich aber noch: Du schreibst "Entweder wie vom Hersteller empfohlen einige gößere Kleckse Mörtel aufbringen". Welchen Mörtel kann man da verwenden, der auf der Folie und den Ufermatten hält. Is das nicht schädlich für das Wasser/ Fische? 

Muss man die Matten vor dem Bewässern einsetzen? Denke dan ist das einfacher oder?

Vilen Dank

Tschau

Torsten


----------



## Annett (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ufermatten richtig verlegen?*

Hallo Torsten,

das beste, was man machen kann, damit die Matten richtig gut einwachsen.... ein Lehm-Sand-Gemisch ordentlich einmassieren.
Ist ne schöne Schweinerei und erinnert an Kinderzeiten. 
Durch diesem Pamps wird auch die Matte so schwer, dass sie nicht mehr auftaucht.
Ich hab die Matte nur mit etwas Sand eingeschlemmt... der war nach kurzer Zeit wieder weg und die nackte Matte brauch ewig, bis sie halbwegs bewachsen ist.

Wegen es erwähnten Mörtels habe ich gerade 1h im www gesucht und dank Google (auf das richtige kommt man immer erst, wenn man schon aufgeben will) jetzt auch endlich wieder gefunden, was der Hersteller selbst empfiehlt.  


> Beschweren:
> Mischen Sie 4 Teile Sand und 1 Teil Zement. Anfreuchten bis eine Zahnpastaähnliche Struktur entsteht. Im Abstand von 15 - 25 cm eine handvoll von diesem Mörtel in die Ufermatte einreiben, und hart werden lassen.


- defekter Link entfernt -

Im leeren Teich wird sie sich besser einbauen lassen.


----------



## tobecker (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ufermatten richtig verlegen?*

Hallo Annette,

noch einmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe, denke nächste Woche kann es los gehen.

Noch ein schönes Wochenende

Gruss

Torsten


----------

